
How can I make my American home more European? - chmars
https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-make-my-American-home-more-European/answer/Ernest-W-Adams?srid=XBzu&share=9af29de1
======
dalke
The comment "what European country are you thinking of? Italy? Germany?
Greece? The UK? France? The Czech Republic? Sweden? Croatia?" is spot on.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATjMxH3-e4Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATjMxH3-e4Y)
gives an idea of British homes, vs. US ones. Note also the lack of shower
curtain for the bathtub.

German homes are different. While shaky,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VwqOci_GJc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VwqOci_GJc)
gives a summary.

Here's one for Italy:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqc5c8ESpV0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqc5c8ESpV0)
, with an extensive balcony.

